# Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€



## spyda1992 (22. Juni 2011)

*Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

hey,
wie schon die Anzeige sagt, suche ich einen möglichst billigen Laptop (max. 300€) der allerdings dazu in der Lage sein muss, 
Filme in HD Qualität (720p reicht, 1080p muss nicht sein ) wiederzugeben. 
Was das Zocken angeht, kann ich mir für diese Preisklasse wahrscheinlich nicht viel erwarten. 
Allerdings würde es mich freuen, wenn z.B. CSS flüssig laufen würde.

Was könnt ihr mir so empfehlen?

MfG,
spyda1992


----------



## marcplaya (22. Juni 2011)

Schau dir mal das hp 625 an


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

MSI CR620-i3723FD (00168182-SKU11) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## spyda1992 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

Danke für eure Vorschläge!

Was haltet ihr von diesem: Asus P50IJ-SO192D · 15.6'' / Celeron T3500 / 320GB / 2048MB | redcoon Österreich


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

Der Prozessor ist sehr schwach, da würde ich lieber den i3 nehmen.

Lautnotebookcheck belegt der Celeron Platz 164 und der i3 Platz 66.
Ein deutlicher Unterschied, der sich auch in der Praxis bemerkbar machen wird.


----------



## spyda1992 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

ok, gutes argument.
dann werd ich mich wahrscheinlich für den Laptop von MSI mit dem i3 entscheiden, sofern ich sonst nichts finde.
danke.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für HD Filme + Internet surfen gesucht - max.300€*

Den würde ich in dem Preissegment auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen. 
Falls er dir nicht gefällt, dann kannst du den ja auch binnen 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.


----------

